# Nyxcharons for sale thread



## NyxCharon (May 24, 2012)

Have a bunch of stuff for sale, will update as i get some time to take pictures.
All prices do not include S&H. All sales final. Will ship anywhere if you are willing to pay; I'm in the US. Will do trades if wanted. Smoke free home. Prices negotiable. 

[strike]Intel E2160 CPU $20[/strike]
Intel CPU Fan: $2
AVC CPU Fan: $2





[strike]DDR2 800MHZ 2GB Stick - $5[/strike]
2X Compaq DDR 128MB Sticks. Guessing on the size, no mobo to test in. -$5 for both





--Misc-----
Kodak EasyShare CX7430 w/ case, 2GB SD card and battery charger (assuming i find it) $30
Nikon Coolpix 2500 w/ battery and charger $15
Original Gameboy w/case (back hinged door is broken) $20
Gameboy Advance SP (Red, No picture, in great condition) w/ charger $30





Games-----------------------

Xbox 360------------
Rainbow Six Vegas $2
Skate2 $5
Assains Creed 2 $5
Ultimate/Alliance + Forza 2 $5
Amped 3 $5
Fallout3 $10
Tony Hawk's Underground $5
NCAA Football 2009 $2
Gears of War $5

*Remaining Games:
$3 for one game, $5 for two. $10 gets you five games. *

N64---------
WCW vs NWO world tour
WWF War Zone
Wrestlemania 2000
WWF Attitude 
Cruisin USA
WCW vs NWO Revenge
[strike]Vigalnte 8[strike]
[strike]Mario Party 3[/strike]
[strike]Mario Party 2[/strike]
[strike]Mortal Kombat: Sub Zero[/strike]
[strike]Mario Kart 64[/strike]
Tony Hawks Pro Skater
Glover
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2
Rugrats scavenger Hunt
[strike]Goldeneye 007[/strike]
[strike]Starfox 64[/strike]
[strike]Super smash bros.[/strike]


Gameboy-----------
Driver 2 (Advance)
Harry Potter Quiditch (Advance)
Spongebob Squarepants Battle for Bikini Bottom (Advance)
Lego Island 2 (Color)
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 (Color)
[strike]Donkey Kong[/strike]
Batman: Return of the joker
Toy Story
Game & Watch Gallery
[/strike]Super Mario Island 2[/strike]
The lion king
Bugs Bunny 2 : Crazy castle

Xbox------------------
Dave Mirra Freesytle BMX 2
Mat Hoffmans Pro BMX 2
[strike]Sonic Collection +[/strike]
Metal Gear Solid 2
Mx vs. ATV Unleashed
Gun
Simpsons Hit & Run
[strike]Halo 2[/strike]
Sims 2
Mechassualt
[strike]Grand theft auto 3[/strike]
[strike]Indigo Prophecy[/strike]
NBA Ballers Phenonem
Mortal Kombat Alliance
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Island Thunder
Madden 2005
Amped 2
[strike]Starwars Republic Command[/strike]
[strike]Grand Theft Auto Vice City[/strike]
Run Like Hell
NFS Carbon
007 Nightfire
Conflict global terror
Splinter Cell
ESPN NFL 2K5
NFS Most Wanted
Dance Dance Revolution UltraMix 4
*Dance Pad for DDR not pictured, $15
Tony Hawk's Project 8
The suffering ties that bind
Forza Motorsport
Blitz The Leauge
NFS Underground
Project Gotham Racing 2
Mercianes
Tony Hawk's Underground 2
Tony Hawk's Underground
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3
Burnout 3 Takedown
Freesytle Metal X
NCAA Footabll 2006


Game pics:
































More stuff to add later:


----------



## NyxCharon (May 25, 2012)

2 cameras, 2 gameboys, gameboy games, n64 games added.

Mario Party 2 + Mario Party 3 sold.


----------



## Troncoso (May 25, 2012)

No pokemon games. I am disappoint.


----------



## NyxCharon (May 25, 2012)

Troncoso said:


> No pokemon games. I am disappoint.



Pft. Who sells those? 

CPU and DDR2 Ram Sold.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 25, 2012)

$3 for driver 2? Shipped?


----------



## NyxCharon (May 25, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> $3 for driver 2? Shipped?



+2 for shipping. $5 total.


----------



## PohTayToez (May 25, 2012)

PMed about some games.


----------



## Troncoso (May 25, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> Pft. Who sells those?



You make a valid point.


----------



## NyxCharon (May 25, 2012)

PohTayToez said:


> PMed about some games.



Replied.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 25, 2012)

What specific DDR pad do you have? I need one to rip apart for the control box so I can upgrade my homemade pad (the Red Ocatane Ignition isn't supported with Windows 7).


----------



## NyxCharon (May 25, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> What specific DDR pad do you have? I need one to rip apart for the control box so I can upgrade my homemade pad (the Red Ocatane Ignition isn't supported with Windows 7).



It's some generic one i got at gamestop, just says DDR Game at the top. Here's a pic:
http://ompldr.org/vZHgwYg


Just Sold all of these----
N64:
Vigilante 8
Mortal Kombat: Sub Zero
Mario Kart
Goldeneye
Starfox
Super Smash Bros

Gameboy:
Donkey Kong
Super Mario Advance: Yoshi's Island

XBox:
Sonic Collection
Halo 2
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Indigo Prophecy
Star Wars Republic Commando


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 25, 2012)

I'll take driver 2 for game boy, And donkey Kong island 2 for $7


----------



## NyxCharon (May 25, 2012)

Sorry, just sold donkey kong. Did you still want driver 2?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 25, 2012)

If you can do $4, then yes I will take it. wait, I also want bugs bunny, So would you $6 all together?


----------



## NyxCharon (May 25, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> If you can do $4, then yes I will take it.



$7. Paypal fees are ridiculous enough, between that and shipping I might make a dollar. 
Up to you.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 25, 2012)

$6 for both, and I will send the money as a gift through paypal, and then they won't charge you anything.


----------



## NyxCharon (May 25, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> $6 for both, and I will send the money as a gift through paypal, and then they won't charge you anything.



Sure. Pm your address and then i'll send you my paypal email.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 25, 2012)

Deal, I sent the pm.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 26, 2012)

Let me know if you ever get sega genesis games, and or anything related like donkey Kong, or Mario related. If you have Mario games, they have to be for: Nds, game boy, or sega genesis.


----------



## NyxCharon (May 29, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Let me know if you ever get sega genesis games, and or anything related like donkey Kong, or Mario related. If you have Mario games, they have to be for: Nds, game boy, or sega genesis.



Can do.


Anyone who bought stuff from me check your PM's for the tracking number.
Bumpage.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jun 4, 2012)

Bump. Buy my stuff and help fund adonis linux


----------



## NyxCharon (Jun 19, 2012)

Bump. No one want's some cheap games or a nice camera? C'mon now make a offer


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Jun 19, 2012)

Too bad the 64 games don't work in sega, sniff.


----------



## byteninja2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Is the intel CPU fan or avc fan lga 775 or lga 1155?


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 5, 2012)

byteninja2 said:


> Is the intel CPU fan or avc fan lga 775 or lga 1155?



They both came off some older 775 heatsinks. I still have one of them, but it's pretty crap.


----------



## byteninja2 (Jul 5, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> They both came off some older 775 heatsinks. I still have one of them, but it's pretty crap.



Alright, to bad, I need a LGA1155 cooler.


----------



## WeatherMan (Jul 5, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> They both came off some older 775 heatsinks. I still have one of them, *but it's pretty crap*.



Way to motivate your buyers for a sale!


----------



## byteninja2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lol, I have a LGA775 heatsink (stock intel), and got a 3.0 GHz oc with it. Its a lot thicker than the LGA1155 heatsink.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 6, 2012)

Bootup05 said:


> Way to motivate your buyers for a sale!



The heatsink, not the fan


----------



## byteninja2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Is the mounting for the 2 lga1155?


----------

